# What do you think?



## fatboy (Jul 26, 2014)

View attachment 2084


View attachment 2085


Goes up to 2 twin beds in the loft............I'm sitting in the lower level as I write this. In a campground setup, we rented it knowing it was a loft setup, tiny cabin, maybe 12' X 24', with the pitch of the roof, I doubt it has the required s.f. to even say it is habitable space. I don't have an issue with staying here, but if this plan came across my desk? Conundrum...........I would probably redline it with the comment that the loft was non-habitable space, and move along. What say you all? BTW, this is in Route CO Colorado, north of Steamboat Springs, this picture is sunset last night.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 2086


View attachment 2084


View attachment 2085


View attachment 2086


/monthly_2014_07/072514183112.jpg.bb8e100f70012eb8cd6f348103d13a96.jpg

/monthly_2014_07/072514183053.jpg.333c4e1ead317a1ffba657278622d3cf.jpg

/monthly_2014_07/072514202615.jpg.6825ff182499c30f151742c8f25a9107.jpg


----------



## chris kennedy (Jul 26, 2014)

I think is a cool little cabin. What's the electric service look like?


----------



## cda (Jul 26, 2014)

I would approve the mountain view and sunset, with no problem

Did I miss the email invite???????


----------



## ICE (Jul 26, 2014)

Grab bars would be an improvement. Going up is easy enough but be careful backing your way out.


----------



## ICE (Jul 26, 2014)

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> What's the electric service look like?


I did that while staying at a Mexican resort.  I couldn't go back in the pool.  Just taking a shower made me nervous.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 26, 2014)

Actually, a newer cabin, and panel. Fed underground, looks like a 200 amp panel, large panel for a small cabin, but it is all electric. Tried to open the panel cover, was stuck due to paint, but I could get in there if I had to.

ICE, on both sides of the ladder there were grippable handrails at the outside, that you could wrap your hand around. I have done OK with it, but am very careful, this old body doesn't bounce well, regardless of fat.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 28, 2014)

Was there enough room to park your HD inside?


----------



## fatboy (Jul 28, 2014)

HAHA, that would have been tricky.........


----------



## righter101 (Aug 8, 2014)

Washington State has an amendment to the R311 stair provisions that excludes spaces from full compliant stairs when the space being accessed is less than 200 square feet.

Our previous BO wrote a policy to address ladders. Feel free to comment, copy, or complain.

POLICY:  The following policy shall apply to lofts, mezzanines, and sloped ceiling areas.

•	The “Floor Area” shall only apply to those spaces complying with Occupiable or Habitable spaces as follows:

o	Occupiable portions of lofts, mezzanines, and sloped ceiling areas shall be those areas which have a minimum ceiling height of 6’4” and shall include all adjacent areas with a minimum ceiling height of 5’.

o	Habitable or Occupiable portions of lofts, mezzanines, and sloped ceiling areas, as dictated by design, shall be those areas which have a minimum ceiling height of 7’ and including all adjacent areas with a minimum ceiling height of 5’.

o	Habitable portions of lofts, mezzanines, and sloped ceiling areas shall also contain an area of at least 35 square feet with a minimum of 7’ ceiling height.

•	Spaces not meeting the minimum room dimensions for habitable or occupiable space are not required to be provided with permanent access; nor are they included in “Floor Area” determinations.  These areas may be accessed by non-permanent ladders or by folding, collapsible, or retractable ladders.

•	Where the habitable or occupiable “Floor Area” is less than or equal to 200 sq ft, and does not contain the primary bathroom or kitchen, the area shall be allowed to be accessed by an “Alternating Tread Device” constructed in accordance with Sections 1009.9.1 and 1009.9.2 of the 2006 IBC or a permanent ladder complying with the following minimum requirements:

1.	The side railings shall extend above the loft, mezzanine, and sloped ceiling area floor not less than 30 inches (762 mm).

2.	Ladders shall have rung spacing not to exceed 14 inches (356 mm) on center.

3.	Ladders shall have a toe spacing not less than 6 inches (152 mm) deep.

4.	There shall be a minimum of 18 inches (457 mm) between rails.

5.	Rungs shall have a minimum 0.75-inch (19 mm) diameter and be capable of withstanding a 300-pound (136.1 kg) load.

6.	Ladders, exposed to the weather, shall be protected against corrosion or decay by approved means.”

7.	Folding, collapsible, or retractable ladders/stairs shall not be considered “permanent”.

•	Where the habitable or occupiable “Floor Area” is more than 200 sq ft, the area shall be required to be accessed by permanent code compliant stairs.


----------



## steveray (Aug 8, 2014)

Good stuff righter!....Thanks for sharing....


----------

